# My Milo



## Erika (Mar 7, 2004)

I posted questions about a spraying problem that I was having with my cat, Milo. Well two weeks ago, he went to stay at a friends house. She had a large piece of property with a barn, and a little greenhouse, where we were hoping he would be able to spray outside, and not be so stressed. Well he didn't come home Monday night, and today I got a letter from my friend. It basically said that yesterday when she was putting up a missing sign that I gave her, a neighbour said that they saw a black and white cat on the side of the road on his way to work on Tuesday. Since, he hasn't comeback, it is a good chance that the cat was my Milo. I feel so guilty that he left the comfort of being an just an inside house cat and then died, just because he sprayed. I betrayed him. I fought to have him stay in the beginning, because I am the only one in my family that understood him. Then I sent him away. I should have done more to try and fix the problem, rather than sending him away. I miss him. He shouldn't have died this way, he should have died of old age in my arms in 14 years.... not on the side of the road when he was three. 

If anyone is lets their cat outside, think again. It's better to put up with whining, and complaining than loosing your best friend.

My Milo...


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

No matter the circumstances, it is always so hard to lose a kitty friend and I'm so sorry to hear about Milo (what a beautiful boy. I love his pink-ish nose).

Under any circumstance, other than old age perhaps, you question the choices you made, you wonder what else you could have done - or tried, and feel guilt over all of that. It's so hard. Take comfort in remembering the good times you shared.

Gosh, though, is there any way to confirm that it was Milo?


----------



## Erika (Mar 7, 2004)

Thanks you. It really does help knowing there are people who understand. But about identifying him.... when my friend went to check if he was at the spot that the neighbour told her, the cat was gone. I called animal control and the SPCA, but they didn't pick up any cats in that area. I'm guessing that some wildlife took him. I wish I could just see him again though. Thanks for your concern, and support.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Ericka, First, let me tell you how sorry I am. I know your heart is broken, and the guilt just makes things worse. Perhaps you would do me a favor. Leave this thread here in the Rainbow Bridge forum of course, but since we always warn people about allowing their cats outside, and yet time after time, they tell us how unhappy the cat would be if kept indoors. Perhaps you could save a cat's life by posting a new thread in Cat Chat about what happened to your Milo-- not to get condolences, of course, but to warn people about the possible consequences, even with a cat out in the country. It's up to you, of course, just an idea. Milo would not have died in vain if people listened to your advice. God bless you and give you peace of mind and heart.

p.s.
If you decide to write a paragraph, you might want to say up front that you have already posted in the Rainbow Bridge Forum, and that the new thread is there to encourage others to keep their cats indoors. Otherwise, a mod might move it to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

So sorrry about Milo, Ericka.  
I agree with Jeanie that a post in Cat Chat about the dangers to outside cats would be much appreciated. I myself grew up on a farm with lots of outdoor cats. I know every well what it is like when they are hit on the road. 
Milo was a very pretty cat. Again you have my sympathies.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

Ericka I am so sorry for the pain you are going through.  The guilt just makes it so hard, but we all do things we regret when we feel we cannot cope with something anymore. Milo will be looking at you now with love, he won't be suffering and he will understand what you are going through. Putting a post on rainbow bridge is a marvellous idea and Milo would be so proud of you. You will probably save a lot of furbabes lives. :)


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Ericka,

Yoiu have my deepest sympathies. I agree with everyone else, you now have a very valuable lesson to teach others about caring for their kitties. As you come to terms with your grief, I hope you will be able to warn others of the dangers that kitties come into contact with "out there".

Romp free at the Bridge, Milo...

Peace be with you,
Mike


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

You did what you thought was best, don't blame yourself...  

My condolences.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

I to am very sorry for your loss


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Erika, I'm so sorry to hear about your baby Milo. Your post made me cry. I pray you don't heavy burden yourself with this guilt, it can be so hard to understand at times! My Milo died suddenly and the new kitten buddy we adopted for Milos playmate was meowing and looking for days for his buddy, he wouldn't eat or drink, he wanted his big older buddy back too! That just made me cry all the worse. My husband took me to the Animal Shelter and we got a new kitty. I can honestly say it has so helped me move forward to love a new kitty that needs you! Remember Erika this was the plan though sad for Milo and Gods will for Milo's life.He knew his beginning, HE created Milo as he knows all our ends. You were blessed with this beautiful (HE IS BEAUTIFUL) kitty and you Loved him the best you could. What a blessing, you can be thankful you had him the time you did and he is not suffering or inflicted with injurys or sickness but at peace. May you find comfort in knowing you Loved him with all your heart!


----------

